# Gigabyte g1 sniper 3 or Asus P8Z77-WS



## CameronBanna (Apr 15, 2012)

Asus P8Z77-WS:





http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77_WS/



Gigabyte g1 sniper 3:




http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4169#ov

Both boards seem like they have great features but im just wondering what other people think or if you any experience with either of them.
Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 15, 2012)

asus


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2012)

Gigabyte is on my never buy again list...

Asus is my mb of choice


----------



## HuLkY (Apr 16, 2012)

ASUS, Amazing UEFI, Stable and easy to use.


----------



## CameronBanna (Apr 16, 2012)

Damn, so Gigabyte is that bad?


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2012)

well for me i have a p67ud5 thats just stoped working for no reason for the 2nd time and thats why im done with gig cuz i have a p45 mb also that i had to rma

so out of both i owned had to be rma

out of like 5 asus from p965-z68 all been working no rma's 

my p965 still works to this day 

but im going to make a thread also im stuck on which z77, msi-asus mb


----------



## CameronBanna (Apr 16, 2012)

DOM said:


> well for me i have a p67ud5 thats just stoped working for no reason for the 2nd time and thats why im done with gig cuz i have a p45 mb also that i had to rma
> 
> so out of both i owned had to be rma
> 
> ...



Haha ill have to cheack out the msi one too

Edit: the Msi Z77 only has 1 PCI 3.0 x16 the onter two are PCI 3.0 x8 and PCI 3.0 x4


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2012)

CameronBanna said:


> Haha ill have to cheack out the msi one too
> 
> Edit: the Msi Z77 only has 1 PCI 3.0 x16 the onter two are PCI 3.0 x8 and PCI 3.0 x4



They are PCI-E 3.0 which means 8x on 2.0 = 16x on 3.0 so 8x 8x on 3.0 would be like 16x 16x on 2.0 - its double the bandwidth so there shouldnt be any drawbacks providing the CPU used is an Intel IB chip and the GPU itself supports PCI-E 3.0

(almost confused myself while writing that...)


----------



## CameronBanna (Apr 16, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> They are PCI-E 3.0 which means 8x on 2.0 = 16x on 3.0 so 8x 8x on 3.0 would be like 16x 16x on 2.0 - its double the bandwidth so there should be any drawbacks providing the CPU used is an Intel IB chip and the GPU itself supports PCI-E 3.0
> 
> (almost confused myself while writing that...)


 yeah you confused me too,i had to read it a couple times but i get what your saying.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2012)

As much as I am sick of seeing frigging blue this and blue that, I would still go the Asus route! 

Gigabyte has really gone downhill here lately.


----------

